# Skippies and River fishing



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

My son and I fished last Friday....Got a couple of runs on cut white bass & gills but no fishes. Fished about 4 hours from afternoon until dark...lots of bites...no fishes.....two guys on the other side of the creek from us were cleaning up on wipers...with roostertails...black... Of course mine weren't good enough for the picky fish.... so, skunk city. I did manage to surprise myself by turning around once on the river bank when I heard some brush snap....seems me and an an 8-point buck got real close to each other before we both looked up. He went his way....I stayed in the water with my waders.

The good part was upon leaving. We looked down in the creek and I thought, gee that mud seems black....Nope.....skipjacks....lots of them. SO, I'm going down Saturday with my cast net and get my bait for the winter and spring.....yeeha...

As to where...somewhere along 52.

I was walking around Kroger in my hip waders before we went fishing when a lady came up to me and asked if I was going fishing. I said yep, I was. She said she was jealous and then asked me where. I said, "I can't tell you that! ....I don't know you well enough to tell you where I fish....". Given the pile of beer cans, plastic containers, bags and bottles when we got there.....somebody spilled the beans..... too wet to burn it, forgot a bag to carry it out...but I was pissed off so they did manage to do something... I am embarrassed by my fellow Ohioans.... It really made me feel bad, even though it wasn't my crap to leave. My 13 year-old was even disgusted (hard to believe when you look at his room)...

Anyway...I'm either doing Foster this weekend or the river closer to downtown. Haven't caught a catfish in a month.... the catfish jones is speaking to me.. 

spiff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

spiff said:


> ...My 13 year-old was even disgusted...



Sorry to hear about the lack of catching fish today, but at least you and your 13 year-old have respect for the outdoors. I hate to see the banks littered like that, it's just plain lazy and no respect for the outdoors or those of us that enjoy it.

I managed a few white bass myself today (also somewhere along 52), but nothing to speak of. I did catch the smallest sauger of my life. I don't know how it manged to get hooked. It might have went 5"!

I think the spawn must have been good this year for sauger. Last year, I caught many "cigar" sized sauger, but this year they seem to be more "cigarette" sized 


CW


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey creek, I know what you mean about the size of those "cigars". A couple of times I thought my jigging spoon was fouled up and cranked it in only to find a 5 inch sauger attached. They are aggressive little guys hitting spoons up to 5 inches long. Hey Spiff, you should take you a lite action rod and a small jig and catch those skippies. They are a blast to catch. They can be tough to catch in a throw net. Good eyesight and good speed gets them out of the way it seems.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's one I caught when LMJ came to fish with us at Greenup Thursday. Sorry you couldn't make it Terry. Got it on a 3" Slug go fishinf for Hybrids. Go Figure.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry, I'll get it on later


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Try this on for size:


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Well I went back...but as is almost always the case, the skipjacks had moved on. But, it wasn't a total loss either. I did catch some shad and around 10am today (Saturday) I caught my first flathead of this year...finally...8-9 pounds and long....on fresh shad.... She hooked herself as I was screwing round with saugeyes when the hit came.... at least I got one this year.

spiff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Daveo76 said:


> Here's one I caught when LMJ came to fish with us at Greenup Thursday. Sorry you couldn't make it Terry. Got it on a 3" Slug go fishinf for Hybrids. Go Figure.


Yeah, I was ready for a good day down there, but realized a few days after we scheduled that we were moving offices that day. I'm just finishing up from yesterday and plan to hit the water somewhere.

Maybe next time...


How was the fishing anyway?


CW


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Caught this one this morning around 10am. From the bank...20-30 feet of water on the bottom with fresh cut shad... I kept getting non-cat strikes and couldn't figure out what was hitting and missing on the bottom with 4 ounces of lead and a #7 circle hook. It was these guys. I had to take this one as it swallowed the circle hook.... This would rank as one of the biggest eyes I've caught on the river... Goes under the category "weird stuff I've caught on the bottom in late fall". 2 years ago it was a 6 pound LM on chicken liver on Dec. 6th reeling in my last cast...

I love fall fishing, I just don't know when to do it. Late night fishing...nothing. Mid-day, they bite....go figure.

spiff


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice saugeye spiff, I'm with you, fall has me puzzled, sun up, sun down, mid day, I like to sleep at night! 
LMJ


----------

